# Countdown to the summer holidays!



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just one week to go until we break up here for ours and we can't wait!!!!:clap2: 




Hopefully summer will soon arrive and we'll enjoy it all the more??!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

summer was last week! did you miss it ?:confused2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> summer was last week! did you miss it ?:confused2:



I must have blinked! Either that or I was in your bar 


xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Eldest is already off, having finished the AS levels last week, and gainfully employed doing a spot of painting for me as he needs cash in his pocket to go out. Middle one is doing exams mornings only and finishes Monday. Youngest is still full days and is not happy as he doesn't finish till Weds lunchtime. Still, Dad has promised them a trip to the water park as soon as he's finished - I am excused as I'm back in the UK for a couple of days (phew, dodged a bullet there!!)
Emails have been flying in from various quarters from friends and family back in the UK who are coming over, wanting to get together during the summer and I'm sooooooooooo excited to think of all the fun that lies ahead. 
And best of all, no school run for ages yippeeeee!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

our two officially finish on Friday - but this week for dd1 seems to be taken up with card playing, badminton, trips to McDonalds (teacher's treat) & the beach!

they have finished all their evaluaciones though - except for 2 librettas to be handed in tomorrow

Friday the whole school goes to either Terramitica or Aqualandia for the day

dd2 has also finished all evaluaciones & this week seems to be doing nothing but rehearse for the end of year show which is tomorrow evening

Friday the whole school will go to the beach for the day

then they get to sleep in every day for 12 weeks while their dad & I still have to get up & work.......................


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Unfortunately my summer is looking as boring as a lump of poooooo.

No one to play with and nothing to do

My closest friends are going to be away when i'm here and I'm going to be away when they are here. My daughter's not going away as planned 'cos her friend's father is very ill and has cancelled the trip. OH is doing exams and paperwork. We're going to the UK for a while in August, but that's like a punishment for me. 

However my daughter and I will be going to Valencia for 2 nights in July

And what is happening to the weather?????!!!!!
I've got boots on today and I'm not too hot I can tell you. OK I am a friolera as they say, but OH went out in a long sleeved shirt and jumper today!!
It's the middle of JUNE ffs. I would like some sunshine. Please. Somebody.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

suns shining in wales pesky this morning
barbcue going last night
ill bring the sun with me in july


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> suns shining in wales pesky this morning
> barbcue going last night
> ill bring the sun with me in july


In _*Wales*_???
I thought Wales didn't _*do*_ sunshine. I've never seen it in Wales!
What's the world coming to? Sunshine in Wales and not in Spain. Summat's wrong somewhere.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In _*Wales*_???
> I thought Wales didn't _*do*_ sunshine. I've never seen it in Wales!
> What's the world coming to? Sunshine in Wales and not in Spain. Summat's wrong somewhere.


yeah its ironic been here 3 years never seen 2 days sun in a row now were leaving its wall to wall sunshine you get mum dad and the kids camping down here wanting to see the stunning coastline with a picnic instead sitting in some country boozer eating plastic chips and cardboard burgers looking like drowned rats fair play they come back year after year i hope this year is going to be better for them cos when the sun shines here its hard to beat


----------

